# Breeder in Maryland? HELP.



## skhoury94 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm Samm. & I have been looking for a Maltese puppy in Maryland for awhile, but am not having any luck. I would like a female puppy (as young as possible) that is in reasonable distance to Pasadena MD. But I am willing to drive a little while for one. Maybe 2 hours away at the most? But I do not want one from PA, as I was told they are known for puppy mills. Also, I am only 17, & have been saving money on my own to buy a puppy. My mom knows I'm getting one, but I'm basically doing it on my own. So if anyone knows any dependable Maltese breeders that has a female puppy available, or may have one soon, please let me know. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you. Email- [email protected]


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't help you. I just have to say that because there are puppy mills in PA, doesn't mean there are not top notch breeders there as well. I know of three very reputable breeder in PA. I live in California and got my dog from a breeder in western Pennsylvania.


----------



## skhoury94 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you happen to know any Maltese breeders in PA that are dependable? If I can find one knowing it's not from a puppy mill, I will be more than happy to buy from them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Chrisman is from PA. in the summer!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You should do a google search of Maltese breeders. Avoid ones that advertise "puppies for sale".
If you are seventeen what will happen to your puppy when you go to college? Are you aware of the time and expense of caring for a Malt? These are questions you should ask yourself, and questions the breeder will ask you. Do a lot of research before you get you fluff baby. You may find a breeder you like and then have to wait for months to get a puppy.

Also, you said you want a puppy "as young as possible." Possible to a reputable breeder is 12 weeks minimum. You should not get a Malt from anyone who would be willing to sell it younger.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you know that at only 17 you are not legally old enough to enter into a contract? Reputable breeders always sell their Maltese puppies with a contract.


----------

